# Dimensionierung Umrichter Siemens Sinamics



## Krumnix (6 Juli 2012)

Hallo.

Ich bin leider kein Spezialist in Sachen Umrichterauslegung, daher habe ich eine Frage.

Es geht um die Dimensionierung von Umrichtern zu den jeweiligen Motoren.

Ich habe z.B. 2 Motoren von SEW mit 28,8A bei 230V in Dreieck angeschlossen an ein Doppel-Motormodul Sinamics mit 76A.
Nun sollen die Motoren mit 87Hz anstelle der 50Hz angesteuert werden. 
Verstehe ich das richtig, das die Motoren dort mehr Ampere ziehen? Fahren ja auch schneller!
Bei 50Hz hätte ich ja 57,6A, was die Motoren ziehen. Laut Umrichterrückmeldung sind es Aeff zwischen 55 und 60.
Wenn ich aber 87HZ frei gebe, dann steigt der Umrichter mit Überstrom aus und meldet, dass das Leistungsteil nicht mehr Strom
zur Verfügung stellen kann.
Im Umrichter wird dann laut Trace um die 130A gezogen, bevor dieser aussteigt.

Nun habe ich das Gefühl, das der Umrichter zu klein für die Motoren in 87Hz Betrieb ist. Liege ich da richtig?
Was passiert, wenn ich die Motoren im Stern anschliesse und auf 400V laufen lasse? 
Wird das den Umrichter "entlasten"?

Welche Auslegung müsste der Umrichter haben? Gibt es irgendwo ne Berechungstabelle?

Danke!


----------



## Verpolt (6 Juli 2012)

Verdreher......


----------



## Krumnix (6 Juli 2012)

Also wenn ich den jetzt umklemmen würde und die Einstellungen aber so lassen, könnte es ggf. besser laufen?


----------



## Verpolt (6 Juli 2012)

Jetzt  wirds besser 



> „87Hz-Kennlinie“:.
> Diese Betriebsart ist möglich bei Motoren, die bei Nennfrequenz sowohl im
> Stern als auch im Dreieck anschließbar sind. Man nutzt die Sternschaltung
> mit der Wurzel (3) geringeren Spannung und kann die Drehzahl dadurch
> ...


----------



## doctorVLT (6 Juli 2012)

*87 Hz Kennlinie*

Hi,

die 87 Hz Kennlinie, bei Siemens "Betrieb oberhalb Netzfrequenz" benannt ist bei vielen Herstellern anzuwenden, wenn ein Standardmotor bei höheren Drehzahlen ohne Drehmomentverlust laufen soll.

Geht jedoch nur wenn die Verschaltung in Bezug auf verfügbare Netzspannung das hergibt.
Also bsp:
Ein Motor Stern 400V und Dreieck 230V kann durch umklemmen auf Dreieck am 400V Netz bis Wurzel 3, also 400V betrieben werden. Moment verläuft weiter konstant und Feldschwächung die normal bei 50Hz eintritt wird herausgezögert.
Vorteil ist aber nur mehr Geschwindigkeit, ohne zusätzlichem Getriebe . Mit Getriebe nutzen es fast alle Motorhersteller.
Nachteil:
FU muss den höheren Dreiecksstrom dauerhaft liefern können! Dimensionierung meist 2 bis 3 Klassen größer! Daher dein Überstrom.
Zudem zu beachten ob Motor dafür ausgelegt....gerade die Lager.

Wäre der Motor 690/400V und du hättest nur 400V Netz dann ginge diese Sache natürlich nicht. Du kannst nur die als Versorgungsspannung zur Verfügung stehende Spannung an den Motor über FU weitergeben.

Wenn du also ein etwas höhere Netzspannung hättest, dann könntest du evtl. (Anwendungsabhängig) auch etwas schneller fahren in Stern 400V...z.B 52-55 Hz.

Aber so gibts Probleme da unterdimensioniert!

Gruß
Doc


----------



## magmaa (9 Juli 2012)

Um welches Doppelmotormodul handelt es sich den (MLFB?) und was hat der SEW Motor für Eckdaten?


----------

